# Cambiar condensadores fuente previo CAT SL-1



## bacte (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola amigos
Lo primero ,¿ que tal llevan ustedes esta maldita pandemia?
Espero que bien
Aprovechando el encierro obligatorio y con el beneplácito del mando supremo , he empezado a montar un preamplificador valvular basado en el famoso CAT SL-1.
En el esquema que he conseguido y en la serigrafia de la PCB , en la fuente lleva dos condensadores electroliticos de 330uF-400v y otros 3 de 47uF-400v, mi pregunta es 
¿Habria algún problema por sustituir esos condensadores por otros,los de 47uF por 100uF , que es de lo que dispongo ahora, ?
para los de 330uF tengo de 220uf y de 470uF,en este caso si no habría ningún problema ,¿cual me recomendais?
Un saludo y gracias desde La Rioja 
 P.D. perdonad por la calidad del esquema pero es lo mejor que he podido conseguir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2020)

No creo que tengas ningún problema


----------



## bacte (Mar 30, 2020)

Muchas gracias
Los de 330 los voy a sustituir por los de 470
Asi tendre un mejor filtrado, corrigeme si me equivoco
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2020)

O poné uno de 470 y el otro de 220 . . .  no se cual primero


----------



## bacte (Mar 30, 2020)

Gracias hare pruebas


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 30, 2020)

Si disponés dos unidades de 470 uF para cambiar por los dos de 330 uF, dale sin inconvenientes.

Si disponés uno de 220 uF y otro de 470 uF para sustituir los dos de 330 uF, colocá el de 220 uF más cerca del puente rectificador y el de 470 uF más cerca del transistor de paso. De esa forma, ganás un pelín en la atenuación de los ruidos.


----------



## bacte (Mar 30, 2020)

Gracias tengo 2 unidaded de cada
Le pondre los de 470
Gracias


----------

